# Looking for information and value of this bottle



## unforgiven (Apr 11, 2005)

The bottle is approx. 11 1/2 inches tall and 3 1/4 inches across the bottom. It appears to be what was identified on the Antique Bottles website as a "Salt Glazed Gin Bottle" made by the Wynand Fockink company of Amsterdam Netherlands. The bottle is stamped on one side "Wynand Fockink" with "Amsterdam" stamped underneath. On the other side of the bottle is stamped "1 Liter" with number "3" stamped over the 1 Liter stamp. By our family history, it is probably, at the least, over 200 years old.  It was given to my Great Grandmother by her Grandmother.  Thanks for any help you might provide.

 Following are some picutres:


----------



## unforgiven (Apr 11, 2005)

Picture 2






 Picture reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## unforgiven (Apr 11, 2005)

Picture 3


----------



## unforgiven (Apr 11, 2005)

picture 4


----------



## unforgiven (Apr 11, 2005)

Picture 5


----------



## bigkitty53 (Apr 11, 2005)

Your bottle appears older than the one in this thread;

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_23006/mpage_1/key_/anchor/tm.htm#23636

 But as has been observed, a common type,maybe $20 for a-turn-of-the-century,may be worth more to somebody if older.You can try putting it on Ebay with a high reserve and see what the bids suggest.

 Hope this helps,

 KAT


----------



## unforgiven (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks bigkitty53 for your insight.  We are thinking that it is from the early 1800's or older.  My Great Grandmother (deceased now) said her grandmother gave it her when she was a little girl.  My Great Grandmother was born in 1885 so she probably received it in the 1890's.  The best my dad can remember, she told him that her grandmother also received it from someone in her family and was passing it down.  I have tried to find some information on it, but have not been successful as I don't read dutch and the website translators I've tried did not seem to help.


----------



## kumtow (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi unforgiven,
 We see quite a few of these bottles in Australia.  The one you have looks to be late 1800s-early 1900s.  The earlier ones are generally more crude.  There have been a few 1700s versions on eBay lately and these early ones are quite different in shape.  They were used by a variety of companies for various products but are generally associated with gin.  If you look up the seller, worldantiques1 on eBay you'll see some very nice examples.  I have 2 miniature/sample ones that look really cute.


----------



## unforgiven (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks Kumtow.  I will definitely check it out.


----------

